# Archaelogists Find Hidden Gas Chamber In Concentration Camp



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2014)

This is a very important find.  Archeologists have discovered hidden gas chamber in concentration camp that was buried under an asphalt road.  They say approximately 250,000 Jewish people were murdered in this gas chamber.  There is also a video with the article inside link to view the location of this find. 


AOL.com Article - Archaeologists find hidden gas chamber in concentration camp

Archeologists in Poland uncovered a hidden Nazi gas chamber from World War II.

The chamber was part of the Sobibor concentration camp - which was closed down after an uprising by people being detained there in 1943.

It was located in a small village of eastern Poland because of its general isolation andproximity to a railroad.

German forces tried to hide all traces of the camp after...covering it with an asphalt road. At least 250,000 Jews were killed in the gas chambers. Only 48 prisoners survived the war.

But with this new discovery, those estimations may become more precise. Archeologists say now that they know how big the gas chambers were, they'll be able to determine just how many people died there.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2014)

In about another 50 years who can begin to imagine what might be found under today's newly resurfaced roads in Obama's America?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 21, 2014)

Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.



I do know know the statistics on how many deny the Holocaust ever happened, Tom Sweetnam, but I do know such people exist.  There are also people who accept that the Holocaust happened but deny the existence of the gas chambers which were used to mass murder the Jewish people.  This is one reason why this find is so very important. It proves beyond any doubt that the gas chambers did exist and that they were destroyed, buried, in order for revisionists to deny their existence.  With this evidence there can be no further claims the gas chambers did not exist.  The truth is that these denials made the suffering of the Jewish survivors of the Holocaust that more horrific.  It was adding insult to injury to claim they never existed.  This was the reason for one Jewish man named Mel Mermelstein who survived the death camps to take the matter before a Judge to let the world know that the Jews were mass murdered in gas chambers during the Holocaust! He won his case in court and made history.   He also wrote a book about his experience  called, By Bread Alone.  Here is the wikipedia page on Mel Mermelstein.  : 


Mel Mermelstein - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Mel Mermelstein* (born September 25, 1926, Örösveg (or _Oroszvég_, Ukrainian: Rosvyhove, German: _Rosswegau_), nearMunkacs) is a Hungarian-born Jew, sole-survivor of his family's extermination at Auschwitz concentration camp who defeated the Institute for Historical Review in an American court and had the occurrence of gassings in Auschwitz during the Holocaustdeclared a legally incontestable fact.[1]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> In about another 50 years who can begin to imagine what might be found under today's newly resurfaced roads in Obama's America?



Let us hope that we never again find gas chambers built to mass murder men,women and children.  Let us hope that we never again permit such a thing to happen without opening our mouths and fighting it with everything we've got.  Had the people of Europe rejected Hitler and his insane ideas this never could have happened.  It is only when people are silent in the face of evil and/ or support such evil, that such atrocities like the Holocaust can take place.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.


I will second that..........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.
> ...



But with this find that day is over. Which is why this find is so very important, Sunni Man. I am relieved to hear of this very important find which shall lay to rest such lies and propaganda once and for all.   I hope that you too are happy to learn the truth finally also.  It is always a good day when the evidence comes forth and people are vindicated of such accusations - the Jews didn't make up the stories about the gas chambers.  That is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Just more fake Juden propaganda to try and bolster the already discredited Holohoax myth.    ...


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.



Not true even most Muslims believe it to be a fact. I would say less than 5% of the earth inhabitants believe it to be a hoax


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Just more fake Juden propaganda to try and bolster the already discredited Holohoax myth.    ...



So you are saying they found material that dates from that time period - built the gas chambers and planted the evidence of items belonging to the Jews and created the concentration camp too and then buried it all under an asphalt road that also had be dated from that period or shortly after and the Jews did all this in order to prove the gas chambers were real?  Why would they bother?

  Mel Mermelstein already proved in court the gas chambers were real and won his case!

This is just the evidence that supports what the Nazi's tried to hide!  It proves what they tried to cover up! A gas chamber that mass murdered approximately 250,000 Jews.  They covered it up!   Under an asphalt road no less, Sunni Man.  I suppose you are one of those people that will deny the evidence when it is right in front of them but I believe most people can appreciate the evidence when it is put right in front of them concerning this article and the video they provided of the actual discovery including what they found there.  I believe this find is of great importance and I am thankful for the discovery being announced in the news.   It is a great day for the Jewish people who have suffered long enough with denials of the existence of gas chambers.  I'm very thankful this discovery was made and announced!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.
> ...


The people in China, India, Africa, S.America, Asia, (more than half of the worlds population) could care less about the alleged holocaust or if it actually happened

It's mainly a U.S., European, and Canadian thing........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.
> ...



I would have to agree with you, GHook. ( your ratio of Holocaust deniers seems more in line although the exact number I do not know )  I have not encountered many people who have claimed that it was a hoax but our young generation today appears to be painfully ignorant of the details of the Holocaust and therefore it is very important to continue to teach them what happened and not permit revisionists to move the boundary markers on the truth, the facts, the testimonies of the holocaust survivors as they tell their stories about what they lived through and witnessed with their very own eyes.

  To think that man would be capable of such atrocities is shocking but when you consider that Hitler was a very evil man and a liar who deceived the German people with his polished speeches we must realize that history can repeat itself if the lessons are not remembered. The truth is we must never forget what happened and be ever vigilant not to ever allow shall a thing to happen again.  It requires that people be vigilant and that they speak out against evil when they see it.  I believe we should never seek justice for ourselves but we should continually seek justice for others and speak up for those who cannot speak up / defend themselves / those who are suffering / living under persecution. That is a proper balance in life - and a good rule to live by.  imo.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...



Sunni man, did you know that China was the only nation in the world that would accept the Jewish people without a passport?  It's true.  Have a look at this article.  It is about a Chinese dipolomat who saved thousands of Jews from the the holocaust. 


Chinese diplomat saved thousands from Holocaust - Winnipeg Free Press

Enlarge Image

Miriam Feierstein, who escaped the Holocaust, and her son Max stand in front of part of the exhibit Winnipeg Shanghai Connection II. (BORIS MINKEVICH / WINNIPEG FREE PRESS)Photo Store

When no other country was willing to help during the Holocaust, a Chinese diplomat in Vienna rescued thousands of Jews, including two Winnipeg women.

Their story about finding refuge in Shanghai and pieces of their past are on display this month at the Millennium Library.

"The only country in the world that would accept us without a passport was China," survivor Judith Schaffer Lavitt said at Wednesday's opening of the exhibit, Winnipeg Shanghai Connection II.

The exhibit, curated by Brandon University Prof. Alison Marshall, shows how the Chinese consul in Vienna obtained visas for European Jews so they could travel to Shanghai and take refuge when no other country would have them. The exhibit shows the impact a single person like Fengshan Ho can have when they act with courage on their convictions, said Marshall.

"Humanity, not race, motivated Dr. Fengshan Ho," Marshall said at the exhibit's opening, which was attended by Lt-Gov. Philip Lee, Multiculturalism and Immigration Minister Christine Melnick and Mayor Sam Katz.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

And??   .....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

And you should repent and admit you were wrong in your assumption that the gas chambers never existed.  How about it, Sunni man?  Are you willing to admit you were wrong and apologise to the Jews?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> And you should repent and admit you were wrong in your assumption that the gas chambers never existed.  How about it, Sunni man?  Are you willing to admit you were wrong and apologise to the Jews?


Sorry, but there is zero evidence that any gas was used inside of these buildings to kill anyone.   ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

You do not need the evidence of gas when you have the evidence of the actual gas chamber and the evidence of approximately 250,000 people murdered at that location, Sunni Man. It is a clear indication of how they died irregardless of whether you have the "gas they used" in those gas chambers.  Your excuse is not at all legitimate in my opinion. 

Now if I had done something wrong I'd want to clear my conscience and confess it, apologise for it, do the right thing, to keep a short account with God, Sunni man.  I'd expect you would desire to do the same thing as you falsely accused the Jews here of something that they clearly did not do. They did not make up the story of the gas chambers,they did not fabricate propaganda in order to embellish the story of their sufferings.  They told the truth and that should be acknowledged.  It they didn't tell the truth I would understand your not giving it any attention or acknowledgment - you could spend all your hours correcting liars ( an act of futility ) and it would accomplish nothing for you.  But that is not the case here.  You have stated before your not believing in the existence of the gas chambers and further that it was a fabrication of sorts - so in that I would find you should do the right thing and apologise for it.  At least state you were mistaken.  If not?  It remains something you'll need to answer for one day.   I'm just pointing it out to you.  What you decide is completely your decision.  You have a free will.  Choose what you will do with it wisely. 
- Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.
> ...


The former leader of Iran attempted to deny the holocaust and was confronted about it.  It isn't wise to deny the holocaust in light of all the overwhelming evidence that it happened. It makes people wonder what is the motive behind such a denial.


----------



## Swagger (Sep 21, 2014)

Er, how did they determine that this latest discovery was used as a gas chamber? From the video (the content of which was incredibly vague) all I saw was the footprint of a building that had been demolished. It could've been used for anything.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Er, how did they determine that this latest discovery was used as a gas chamber? From the video (the content of which was incredibly vague) all I saw was the footprint of a building that had been demolished. It could've been used for anything.



It's time to prime the pump again. Otherwise we'll never get to invade Syria.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2014)

Okay, I'll be less vague for the great unwashed-

Perfect timing for another lost "holocaust" atrocity. The Middle East is on fire and Americans are tired of war, but Israel cannot stand alone.

Also interesting was the recent arrest in Germany(?) of another "death camp" guard who somehow escaped justice these past 70 years. I'm sure the timing is completely coincidental.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

The zionist's keep milking the holocaust cash cow every chance they get.

It's the ultimate ponzi scheme........


----------



## Swagger (Sep 21, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Er, how did they determine that this latest discovery was used as a gas chamber? From the video (the content of which was incredibly vague) all I saw was the footprint of a building that had been demolished. It could've been used for anything.
> ...



I think what we're seeing here is an attempt at perpetuating the Holocaust narrative. Its authors know that the Holocaust's legacy has a time limit because eventually the survivors will die, so they need to create another means of crowbarring it into the mainstream consciousness. I think the report was deliberately vague to ensure that a casual viewer will just assume it's genuine and move on, but the seed will have been planted. And where the hell did they get the quarter of a million estimate, seeing as it could've been anything?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Er, how did they determine that this latest discovery was used as a gas chamber? From the video (the content of which was incredibly vague) all I saw was the footprint of a building that had been demolished. It could've been used for anything.



Read the article, Swagger.   Why are you still trying to deny the existence of gas chambers when the very title of this news story on Huffpost is reading, "*Archaelogists find hidden gas chamber in concentration camps"? *
What is your motive in continuing to deny the truth when it is looking you right in the face?  Don't you wonder how others will see you for doing such a thing?  Or doesn't that matter to you?


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Yeah, the 250,000 must have been a typo. I think they meant 6 Million.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist's keep milking the holocaust cash cow every chance they get.
> 
> It's the ultimate ponzi scheme........



Ponzi scheme?  What ponzi scheme? These archaelogists have reported finding a hidden gas chamber that was buried underneath an asphalt road, Sunni man.  What ponzi scheme?  What cash cow?  I find your accusations here to be quite strange.  Why do you not want others to know that the gas chambers existed and are now proven to exist - even by this recent find?   What is your motive in wanting to continue the deny the evidence of gas chambers even after archaelogists have found them and reported on it?    What is your motive?


----------



## Swagger (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Er, how did they determine that this latest discovery was used as a gas chamber? From the video (the content of which was incredibly vague) all I saw was the footprint of a building that had been demolished. It could've been used for anything.
> ...



I did read the article, and watched the video and both told me nothing besides the footprint of a building has been discovered in Poland. Call me naive, but who exactly are these archaelogists and why weren't any of them available for comment on the video?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

All they found was what's left of a building.

There is zero forensic evidence showing that any gas was ever used inside of the structure or that people were killed.    ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



I believe they were stating that 250,000 Jews were mass murdered at this one particular site - gas chamber - Pennywise.  I personally believe more than six million Jews were murdered during the holocaust.  That is my belief.  There were more than six millions Jews murdered.  I also believe the truth of what happened has not been fully realized or reported - it was far worse - which is almost beyond our comprehension because truly what we already know is monstrous.  What human does these things to another human being?   It is utterly satanic.


----------



## Swagger (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The zionist's keep milking the holocaust cash cow every chance they get.
> ...



Have you been living on the Moon for the last seventy years, or something? The Jews have exploited the Holocaust legacy to plunder the German treasury. And they know that no German politician will dare oppose them because they're terrified of upsetting a Jew that might call them a Nazi. The Jews tacitly and overtly use the Holocaust as their armour to deflect any blame or criticism. The Holocaust legacy is a hostage crisis for the German people.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> *revisionists to deny*
> 
> Careful now, revisionism is a whole different ball of wax than "denial". All professional historians are "revisionists". They have to be revisionists to the existing corpus otherwise new discoveries wouldn't be added to the corpus. These archeologists and forensic scientists making new discoveries at Sobibor, are all "revisionists".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > *revisionists to deny*
> ...



I stand by my word.  I have met revisionists who denied the gas chambers existed and I have shown them the testimony of Jews who proved otherwise - even in a court of law a Jewish holocaust survivor proved this and the revisionists have persisted in believing their own version of history.  That is what revisionism is all about, Sir.  There is no revising of the history of the holocaust.  The truth is the truth. It does not need to be "changed or modified".  The truth is the truth. Just as it happened.   That is what I am doing.  Defending the truth of the holocaust as it happened and this article is just more evidence that the gas chambers did indeed exist and that they were indeed used.  The Jews told the truth. No need to change or modify their testimony or their words.  Understand, Mr. Sweetnam?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Were all the banks of Germany emptied and indeed all of all Europe's banks and the hidden treasuries of gold and silver kept in the private homes of all the citizens of Germany and of  all Europe - it still would not be enough -  it would not begin to repay the mental anguish, suffering, destruction that was put upon the Jewish people.  It would not even begin to scratch the surface of repaying the Jewish people their sufferings.  You need to understand that because it is the truth.  You obviously have no comprehension of what happened before, during and after the holocaust. None whatsoever.  Or you could not say such a thing.  You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Were all the banks of Germany emptied and indeed all of all Europe's banks and the hidden treasuries of gold and silver kept in the private homes of all the citizens of Germany and of  all Europe - it still would not be enough -  it would not begin to repay the mental anguish, suffering, destruction that was put upon the Jewish people.  It would not even begin to scratch the surface of repaying the Jewish people their sufferings.  You need to understand that because it is the truth.  You obviously have no comprehension of what happened before, during and after the holocaust. None whatsoever.  Or you could not say such a thing.  You should be ashamed of yourself.


So by you standards of empathy for the downtrodden Jeremiah.

Are you willing to empty your bank account.......drive to the nearest ghetto........and start handing out cash to the black people because of the past evils of slavery in our own country??    .......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Okay, I'll be less vague for the great unwashed-
> 
> Perfect timing for another lost "holocaust" atrocity. The Middle East is on fire and Americans are tired of war, but Israel cannot stand alone.
> 
> Also interesting was the recent arrest in Germany(?) of another "death camp" guard who somehow escaped justice these past 70 years. I'm sure the timing is completely coincidental.



I have often found that the LORD's timing is absolutely perfect.  I do also acknowledge it is most inconvenient for some. 

I suppose it would depend upon which side one was on?  As for me and my household - we serve the LORD.  We stand with Israel.  May the LORD bless Israel today.  Amen.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> [
> 
> *I stand by my word*.  I have met revisionists who denied the gas chambers existed and I have shown them the testimony of Jews who proved otherwise - even in a court of law and they have persisted in believing their own version of history.  That is what revisionism is all about, Sir.  There is no revising of the history of the holocaust.  The truth is the truth. It does not need to be "changed or modified".  The truth is the truth. Just as it happened.   That is what I am doing.  Defending the truth of the holocaust as it happened and this article is just more evidence that the gas chambers did indeed exist and that they were indeed used.  The Jews told the truth. No need to change or modify their testimony or their words.  Understand, Mr. Sweetnam?



Well then you're a fool who knows nothing. The fact that you decry revisionism means that you are a Holocaust denier. You know more than Yad Vashem do you? In the 1960's, the death toll of Jews at Auschwitz was believed to have been four million. That number, over successive decades, has been revised by the national Holocaust authority in Israel, to one million. See how revisionism works? The problem of course, is that the sacrosanct figure of six million dead Jews, has had three million of that number knocked out of its sails, yet no one in the Holocaust industry (and it's exactly that, unfortunately) will even recognize Yad Vashem's revised numbers.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah, by your standards of empathy, the holocaust jews receiving other nation's guilt money forever is just fine and dandy.

So are you willing to empty your personal bank account.......drive to the nearest ghetto........and start handing out cash to the black people because of the past evils of slavery in our own country??    .......     

Waiting for your response Jeremiah...........


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...



Oh. OK. Well let me rephrase that then. Half the people on the planet are sick and fucking tired of hearing Jews whine about it. How's that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Were all the banks of Germany emptied and indeed all of all Europe's banks and the hidden treasuries of gold and silver kept in the private homes of all the citizens of Germany and of  all Europe - it still would not be enough -  it would not begin to repay the mental anguish, suffering, destruction that was put upon the Jewish people.  It would not even begin to scratch the surface of repaying the Jewish people their sufferings.  You need to understand that because it is the truth.  You obviously have no comprehension of what happened before, during and after the holocaust. None whatsoever.  Or you could not say such a thing.  You should be ashamed of yourself.
> ...



My ancestors were not here when slavery took place in this nation.  My grandparents came over from Ireland along with all their family. Long after all of that took place.  My family is not from the south either. My own immediate family is the first to move here and that was in recent times.  We are a family that is adamantly opposed to racism.

  The same cannot be said of Europe. ( or the Muslim World )  The holocaust was just yesterday in considering it a historical event..   When the Jews who survived the holocaust returned to their homes and land they found the Germans / other Europeans living in their homes.  Having taken possession of their homes and lands and claiming them for their own.  You are comparing apples to oranges, Sunni man.  No comparision can logically be made.

Europe does indeed owe something to the Jewish people that can never be re-payed.  Besides robbing them of their families, husbands, wives, children, grandchildren, grandparents, their very lives and future,add to this the robbery of all their wealth, their art, their belongings, their businesses, their homes, their lands, the fillings out of their teeth even - they owe them for the mental anguish, the sufferings, the turning a blind eye and ignoring the pleas for help - the absolute horror of it all - it can never be re-payed.  It is high time that you understood this.

Sunni man - if you are concerned about the history of slavery you should look up the national geographic study about how there are over 300 million black people - slaves - missing from the sub Saharan region of Africa due to the practice of castration by arab Muslim slave owners who castrated all the black male slaves for a period of approximately 600 years or more.   Do you realize how many 300 million black people are?  That is the approximate population of the USA!  This is what the Muslim Arab slavers did to the people on the sub Saharan region of Africa over a period of 600 years or more!  What do you believe the Islamic world owes in reparations of 300 million missing human lives?

The National Geographic report can be found in Don Richardson's book Secrets of the Koran and you should realize that the practice of slavery continues in the Muslim world and it is quite horrific that it should be permitted in the 21st century yet we continue to hear the stories coming out about the abuse of slaves owned by Muslims.  You should look up Richardson's book. You're in for a *rude awakening*  when it comes to slavery, Sunni.  I'm glad you mentioned it so I would have the opportunity to bring that to your attention.  It is something you need to know.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Then you are on the wrong thread, Mr. Sweetnam.  Entirely the wrong thread.  Try the forum for Racism.  They have a forum for that subject here on USMB I believe, and who knows?  Perhaps you will learn something.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Once again, Jeremiah the hypocrite Christian shows her true colors.

As she dances around a simple and direct "Yes" or "No" question.   ......


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 21, 2014)

Slavery...yes. You know that the Nation of Islam published a tome back in the 90's called 'The Secret Relationship Between Blacks and Jews' which was far more empirical than many Jews wanted to admit. It related that in the years of the Transatlantic Slave Trade, three times as many slaves went to South America as to North America, and that the South American slave trade was run by Jews. The book named names, many of them. But Jews and slavery weren't restricted to South America.

During the Civil War, Confederate president Jefferson Davis named Judah Benjamin, a Louisiana Jew, lawyer, and plantation owner, as both the Confederate Secretary of War, and later as Confederate Secretary of State. He was Davis's closest adviser. Benjamin was hated by the American government, because it was no secret that his affluent Jewish slave-trade connections in the Caribbean, and the blockade-running industry they supplied with British muskets and powder, kept the Civil War going at least a year longer than it should have. He knew he had a rope waiting for him if the Confederacy lost. So he fled to England in 1865.

There were many Confederate slave-owning Jews. They picked up muskets and fought with the Confederate army as well. The only Jewish military cemetery anywhere in the world outside of Israel, is located in South Carolina. Everyone buried there, nearly all of them slave-owners, fought for the Confederacy.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You know, nitwit, you're beginning to sound more like a Nazi with every post. Dehumanizing won't do a thing to validate your argument.


----------



## Swagger (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I suggest you begin lobbying the Italian government, seeing as Rome's legions killed and enslaved more Jews than the Third Reich. 

You also don't don't seem to notice the Holocaust legacy and the propaganda produced by Hollywood is subliminally accusatory towards all White people. It deliberately apportions the blame for the Jews who perished in Nazi-occupied Europe on White people whether they live in Europe or N. America.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Slavery...yes. You know that the Nation of Islam published a tome back in the 90's called 'The Secret Relationship Between Blacks and Jews' which was far more empirical than many Jews wanted to admit.


I am not a fan of the NOI or Farrakahn for various reasons.

But on certain subjects they have the truth nailed down.   .....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...


 
I highly doubt that, Mr. Sweetnam.   You, on the other hand, appear to be upset.  Perhaps you should listen to me and switch over to a discussion more suitable for you....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery...yes. You know that the Nation of Islam published a tome back in the 90's called 'The Secret Relationship Between Blacks and Jews' which was far more empirical than many Jews wanted to admit.
> ...


 
Isn't Farrakahn involved with the Nation of Islam?  And didn't the Sunni and Shia Muslims denounce Nation of Islam as a false religion because they claim there were prophets after Mohammad?   So you have decided to endorse Nation of Islam now, Sunni man?  Interesting.  I would think that would be a major conflict of interest for you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


 
There is no chance I would lobby for the Italian government and while  it is true that the Roman Catholic Church / Vatican - has plenty of blood on its hands - concerning the persecution and mass murder of Christians and Jews -  this particular thread is about the discovery of a gas chamber used to murder 250,000 Jews and then was buried under asphalt to cover up the truth.

  So we shall stay on course with the truth and if you cannot handle it you can take Mr. Sweetham with you to the racism forum and perhaps both of you can  acquaint yourselves with the reality of what racism / what it looks like, sounds like,  examples of it, how it rears its ugly head in the 21st century and so on.  After that I'd suggest both of you take a beeline to the religion forum and look up my thread on the Gospel of John.  It will be good for both of you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Isn't Farrakahn involved with the Nation of Islam?  And didn't the Sunni and Shia Muslims denounce Nation of Islam as a false religion because they claim there were prophets after Mohammad?   So you have decided to endorse Nation of Islam now, Sunni man?  Interesting.  I would think that would be a major conflict of interest for you.


Quit being a nitwit Jeremiah.

I never said that I endorse the Nation of Islam.

Read my post.......I said that I only agree with them on a couple of issues.   ....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Farrakahn involved with the Nation of Islam?  And didn't the Sunni and Shia Muslims denounce Nation of Islam as a false religion because they claim there were prophets after Mohammad?   So you have decided to endorse Nation of Islam now, Sunni man?  Interesting.  I would think that would be a major conflict of interest for you.
> ...


 
Is agreeing with what you formerly condemned the new non-endorsement, Sunni man?  A softer version perhaps?  What about the news Gravity just posted on the homosexual friendly mosque?  Do you agree with them on "some of the issues" still.........or is it a full on condemnation of that mosque?  What say you?  Do you see a future abrogation of a few more verses, yes or no?

Just so you know Christians and Jews do not believe in the law of abbrogation.  Our God got it right the first time.  No need for revisions or editing.  Our Book, The Holy Bible,  has never needed to be revised  or corrected.  It was perfect from the beginning.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Is agreeing with what you formerly condemned the new non-endorsement, Sunni man?  A softer version perhaps?  What about the news Gravity just posted on the homosexual friendly mosque?  Do you agree with them on "some of the issues" still.........or is it a full on condemnation of that mosque?  What say you?  Do you see a future abrogation of a few more verses, yes or no?


Islam is totally against abortion.

Jeremiah, do you endorse our stance and agree that abortion is wrong and a sin?    .....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Absolutely.  If Muslims are against abortion why have I never seen any of them speak out against it in America?  The only people I've seen speak out against it are Christians and Republicans that say they are Christianst but mostly show no evidence of it. ( I've never seen a Democrat speak out against abortion but I am sure there must be some one in that party against the murder of the unborn. One must hope there is still a trace of conscience left in that group somewhere )

Question - as Obama has had Islamic prayer meetings, talked about his Muslim faith and the sound of the Mosque as being the most beautiful sound on earth - why is he endorsing the murder of the unborn so ambitiously and furthermore, if the Muslims are against abortion so much as you say - then why haven't their spokes people at ISNA, MSA, MuslimBrotherhood, CAIR and such said anything about it?  Not a single complaint to the White House about 50 million plus babies being aborted in America and counting?  Seriously?!

  We never stop hearing about "their rights", they never cease from demanding and complaining so why have they never spoken up for the 'rights of the unborn"? 

 You see, it is a persons actions and not only their words ( which are cheap ) that justify them and so with this truth we can get a real picture of what is going on here , Sunni Man.   I find the Muslim community strangely silent on the matter of abortion.  I'm having a hard time believing they value any human life after seeing them make suicide bombers out of their very own children.  What kind of parent does such a thing?  I have never seen a Christian strap a bomb on their wife or their kid and send them to blow up a hotel or sandwich shop or bus.  I have never seen a Jew strap a bomb on their kid and send them to blow up a hotel or sandwich shop or bus. Yet there is no telling how many times Muslims have done this with their own children and wives.  Very disturbing, you know.  The truth is the truth.  Face it.  When it comes to judging others Islam does not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Absolutely.  If Muslims are against abortion why have I never seen any of them speak out against it in America?  The only people I've seen speak out against it are Christians and Republicans that say they are Christianst but mostly show no evidence of it. ( I've never seen a Democrat speak out against abortion but I am sure there must be some one in that party against the murder of the unborn. One must hope there is still a trace of conscience left in that group somewhere )


I was just giving you an object lesson on how a person can endorse an aspect of a theology they fundamentally disagree with.

In fact, the Nation of Islam is against abortion........which means that you Jeremiah agree with them on this issue.

Like I said, I disagree with the Nation of Islam on most everything, but agree with them on a couple of issues.    ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Question - as Obama has had Islamic prayer meetings, talked about his Muslim faith and the sound of the Mosque as being the most beautiful sound on earth - why is he endorsing the murder of the unborn so ambitiously and furthermore, if the Muslims are against abortion so much as you say - then why haven't their spokes people at ISNA, MSA, MuslimBrotherhood, CAIR and such said anything about it?  We never stop hearing about "their rights" but why have they never spoken up for the 'rights of the unborn"?


#1) Obama is not a muslim.......he has publicly stated he is a Christian.......NO muslim would ever do that.   Period.     .....    


#2) Abortion is a western secular/Christian issue........it doesn't involve us.........so keep aborting yourselves........the sin is on you not us.     ....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

No Christian would ever endorse abortion as he has, Sunni man. I find no evidence of Obama being a Christian.  Nothing.  A man is known by the company he keeps. He's one of yours I believe.  You are misaken on point 2 as well.  To not speak out against evil is to agree with it.  Your religion of Islam more than any other  before and now refuses to do this ( speak out against evil ) imo.  You said you believe in the Psalms.  Do you also believe the proverbs?  What about Proverbs 24:12?

If thou sayest, Behold, we knew it not, doth not he that pondereth the heart consider it?  and he that keepeth his soul, doth not he know it?  and shall not he render to every man according to his work?
- Prov. 24:12
___________________
You see, you can pretend not to see the murder of the unborn or claim it is an American problem - yet you boast that you are an American Muslim and therein it makes it your problem as well.  Human life is human life and is not divided into categories of Muslim life vs all other human life.  That is where you are missing it and that is just one place where your religion is missing it, Sunni man.  Aside from the fact they worship a pre- islamic demon god named baal allah the rest of it - child sacrifice ,etc, fits right in with it.  Nothing new under the sun as the writer of Ecclesiastes lamented.

You failed to answer my question about the homosexual inviting Mosque - will you be abbrogating verses in the Koran to accomodate this new trend or no ?   Simple yes or no will do.  Thanks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You failed to answer my question about the homosexual inviting Mosque - will you be abbrogating verses in the Koran to accomodate this new trend or no ?   Simple yes or no will do.  Thanks.


*No*


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

See how that works Jeremiah??

How come when I ask you a yes or no question.......I always get several paragraphs of non sense......and you still never answer my question?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

I answered your question.   Didn't you read my reply?  I'm against abortion!  100% of the time!

  I've been very clear on the matter. So have the Christians.  I do not find that to be the case at all with the Muslims.  You manage to speak up about everything else that even slightly troubles you.   Why not the murder of over 50 million unborn babies?  Not even a peep?  hmm....

It is obviously not big on your list of priorities.  Your Islamist friends seem quite capable of opening their mouths and making demands when it suits their agenda.   Otherwise?   The silence is deafening!!!!

Am I making myself clear to you yet, Sunni Man?

In other words?  I find you to be a hypocrite.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You failed to answer my question about the homosexual inviting Mosque - will you be abbrogating verses in the Koran to accomodate this new trend or no ?   Simple yes or no will do.  Thanks.
> ...


 
Will you be condemning this Mosque and its leaders as kaffirs for inviting the homosexuals to join their mosque?  Yes or no?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I answered your question.   Didn't you read my reply?  I'm against abortion!  100% of the time!
> 
> I've been very clear on the matter. So have the Christians.  I do not find that to be the case at all with the Muslims.  You manage to speak up about everything else that even slightly troubles you.   Why not the murder of over 50 million unborn babies?  Not even a peep?  hmm....
> 
> ...


Once again, it's western Christians who engage in abortion.......so it's not our problem........abort each other all you want.......we are not involved.      .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


*Yes

*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
But you won't condemn the Mosques in America who are not condemning abortion.  Because that is an "American problem" or the babies are non - muslims.  How am I doing here?  Is that right?  Yes or no


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> But you won't condemn the Mosques in America who are not condemning abortion.  Because that is an "American problem" or the babies are non - muslims.  How am I doing here?  Is that right?  Yes or no


That is not a question but a 4 part convoluted accusation Jeremiah.

A question is single sentence with a coherent theme.   ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

To be clear on the Mosque that is inviting Homosexuals to join them I believe that as this was reported in another nation - they are most likely finding out who the homosexuals are so they have their names already.  When jihad begins they won't have to look for them.

 The communists who open churches here in the USA ( mainly satanists / witches ) do the same thing in titling themselves non denominational "prophetic" churches - they get everyones names and addresses so they can turn that list in to their higher ups.  It's an underhanded method but it has worked for the communists in other nations. 

 Uri Bemzenov told of how when the communists took over a nation suddenly they always went to the Christian homes first as this is how they obtained their lists - installing their own people in the churches to have access to the names - where prayer meetings are held - etc.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah, where you always this stupid?.....Yes or No


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > But you won't condemn the Mosques in America who are not condemning abortion.  Because that is an "American problem" or the babies are non - muslims.  How am I doing here?  Is that right?  Yes or no
> ...


 
I knew you would refuse to answer that one. 

Let's break it down to this.  Will you condemn Mosques in America who do not speak out against Abortion / murder of 50 million American babies?  yes or no

 Will you condemn Mosques that pray for the destruction of America at their prayer meetings? yes or no

Will you condemn Mosques that pray for the destruction of Israel? 
yes or no


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah, where you always this stupid?.....Yes or No


 
Where was I stupid?  Please be specific.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah, where you always this stupid?.....Yes or No
> ...


It was a Yes or No question.........Please answer it.   ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> You have to answer my question first.........


 

Sunni.  You wrote "where you always this stupid, Jeremiah?

The question makes no sense.  If you are saying I was stupid in a certain place - "where" was that place?  be specific.. 

  If it was a typo and you meant to say *were* you always this stupid, Jeremiah, the answer would be No.  I used to be like you.  Totally oblivious to the truth and not able to see it. 

 Then I was born again and after accepting Christ I left my "stupid ways" behind and got with Jesus Christ and the written Word of God - the Holy Bible - on how to do things.  The book of Proverbs and Pslams was a tremendous help! 

 I have not always gotten it right which should give you great hope because I believe you have far more potential than I did, Sunni.  So there is some good news for you. Whenever you decide to say yes to Jesus!  that is..........  please let me know.  I want to rejoice with you when that day comes!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

You prefer yes or no and I prefer essays.   Let us celebrate our uniqueness!  I call it a win - win, Sunni Man! 

(we definitely need more peaceful smiley - friendly faces and less of the violent avatar smileys - the imbalance is way over top on the violent side!  imo )


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> In about another 50 years who can begin to imagine what might be found under today's newly resurfaced roads in Obama's America?


 
If we do not learn the lessons of what happened in Germany prior to WWII - the rise in anti -semitism - we are in danger of history being repeated.  Look at the play they NYC Metropolitan Opera House has planned to put on and you can see we are veering dangerously close.  The new fascism?  Islam.  We're headed for a very serious time and people need to wak up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This is a very important find.  Archeologists have discovered hidden gas chamber in concentration camp that was buried under an asphalt road.  They say approximately 250,000 Jewish people were murdered in this gas chamber.  There is also a video with the article inside link to view the location of this find.
> 
> 
> AOL.com Article - Archaeologists find hidden gas chamber in concentration camp
> ...


 
I wonder if anyone will continue to follow up on this story?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Er, how did they determine that this latest discovery was used as a gas chamber? From the video (the content of which was incredibly vague) all I saw was the footprint of a building that had been demolished. It could've been used for anything.


 Are you claiming that Huffpost is reporting lies now?   Will you accuse the archeologists too in order to justify your own denials which are based on nothing but thin air?


----------



## waltky (Nov 2, 2015)

There is a PBS documentary account of the escape, prob'ly available at your local library...

*Thomas Blatt, survivor of escape from Sobibor, dies at 88*
_Nov 2,`15 -- Thomas Toivi Blatt, who was among a small number of Jews to survive a mass escape from the Nazi death camp of Sobibor in 1943 and who decades later served as a prominent witness at the trial of the alleged camp guard John Demjanjuk, has died. He was 88._


> Polish-born Blatt, who lost both parents and a younger brother in the gas chambers of Sobibor, died Saturday morning at his home in Santa Barbara, California, a Warsaw-based friend, Alan Heath, told The Associated Press.  Heath remembered Blatt as a "quiet and modest person" who suffered nightmares and depression until the end of his life, yet never wanted vengeance either on the Germans for the murder of the Jews or for the complicity of many of his anti-Semitic Polish countrymen.  "Despite what had happened to his family, he constantly repeated that one should not hate and he certainly bore no malice towards Germans - and urged others to do the same," Heath said on Monday.
> 
> Blatt lectured about the Holocaust, wrote two books and campaigned to preserve the site of the death camp as the site of one of the few uprisings by Jewish inmates against Nazi guards during World War II.  Until he was his mid-80s, Blatt traveled back frequently to his Polish homeland, often visiting Sobibor, his nearby hometown and a daughter from a first marriage.  Blatt was born on April 15, 1927, in Izbica, a town that was largely Jewish and Yiddish-speaking before the war although his family wasn't devout.  Blatt was 12 when Germany invaded Poland in 1939 at the start of World War II, and was 15 when the Germans created a ghetto in the town in 1942, where he and his family were imprisoned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Friends (Nov 8, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Just more fake Juden propaganda to try and bolster the already discredited Holohoax myth.    ...


 
The crimes committed by Moslems are not myths,


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.
> ...








 Even though there is plenty of evidence to show that it did happen and that 12 million innocents were mass murdered in the process.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Just more fake Juden propaganda to try and bolster the already discredited Holohoax myth.    ...








 And just what is this evidence you speak of, were is it sourced from ?


----------



## Preacher (Nov 10, 2015)

OH VEY! Obviously didn't eradicate enough of the bastards.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 16, 2017)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.



You deniers are a fun bunch. You want to make the group look larger than it is. You are a tiny minority in the west. A fraction of a fraction. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 16, 2017)

Odium said:


> OH VEY! Obviously didn't eradicate enough of the bastards.



But we are eradicating you bastards. Your inbred rednecks are an endangered species give it 50 more years and you will be extinct.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

I wonder whether there´s a display on that hidden chamber how how they figured out how many people were killed in there. Those news don´t make the Holocaust look real.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 16, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> And you should repent and admit you were wrong in your assumption that the gas chambers never existed.  How about it, Sunni man?  Are you willing to admit you were wrong and apologise to the Jews?



Sunni Man is a batshit crazy Muslim, who believes all Jews are liars and scum.  He doesn’t want to even think about Jews being victims, to him they are the oppressors so they deserve anything bad that happens to them.  He will also deny that any Muslim has carried out a terrorist attack. All Muslims are saints to him and all Jews are evil.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 16, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> In about another 50 years who can begin to imagine what might be found under today's newly resurfaced roads in Obama's America?



Worms?


----------



## Preacher (Oct 25, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > OH VEY! Obviously didn't eradicate enough of the bastards.
> ...


Keep dreaming ****. We proud white folks are having more and more white babies and will survive and flourish and eventually rid the world of the problem we all have.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Half the people on the planet don't believe the Holocaust ever happened. They think it's a marxist/jewish hoax.
> ...


This is why we need mandatory holocaust education in all 50 states.  So far there are 6 states that have mandatory holocaust education in their public schools.  David Horowitz is working toward making it mandatory in all 50 states.  I support his effort and believe that our students should be given the most accurate and approved reading material such as Eichmann in my hands by Peter Malkin, Diary of Anne Frank, testimonies of survivors video footage, guest speakers who can teach the students how they can become an advocate for holocaust survivors and their families,  field trips to holocaust museums, etc.  By all means, Tom Sweetnam should find the nearest location to his home and go there so he will not live out the rest of his life in total ignorance of the subject. 
List of Holocaust memorials and museums in the United States - Wikipedia


----------

